# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Теория привязанности Гордона Ньюфелда

## kiara

Гордон Ньюфелд (Gordon Neufeld) в течение 30 лет создавал свою теорию детской психологии - attachment-based developmental approach.Когда Гордон получал образование в конце 1960-х, в психологии господствовал бихевиористский подход. 
Он очень тщательно изучал все те методики, которые сейчас так модны у нас: если ребёнок плохо себя ведёт, надо правильно его похвалить/наказать и ребёнок станет вести себя хорошо. Преподавал в университете, имел частную психотерапевтическую практику, 7 лет работал в тюрьмах с малолетними преступниками. Был достаточно умён, чтобы увидеть, что подход "действие - коррекция - желаемый результат" не работает. Углубился в изучение психологии развития и постепенно начал складывать кусочки мозаики в целостную картину.

На сегодняшний день его теория - самое лучшее, что есть в детской психологии и психологии детско-родительских отношений. Если кратко описать смысл его подхода, то основополагающим является не поведение, а отношения. Когда у ребёнка отношения с миром и самим собой гармоничные, то и поведение его будет гармоничным, потому что эмоции, а не сознание, отвечают за личностное развитие. Поведение любого ребёнка обусловлено тремя факторами: привязанность, уязвимость, взрослость (attachment, vulnerability, maturation). Если всё идёт по плану, задуманному природой, то ребёнок постепенно развивается в гармоничную взрослую личность. К сожалению, современная культура, в отличие от традиционной, совершенно не поддерживает естественный ход вещей и всё больше и больше детей оказываются "застрявшими" в процессе взросления. "Приглашение зависеть и согласие зависеть - это хореография двух любящих и доверяющих друг-другу людей.

Когда мы видим ковыляющего к нам малыша, мы приглашаем его зависеть от нас, протягивая ему руки, как будто хотим его поднять. Затем мы ждём ответной реакции. Если его инстинкт привязанности к нам достаточно развит, он нам ответит протягивая свои ручки и выражая желание близости и готовность зависеть от нас.

С маленькими детьми этот взаимный танец - приглашение к зависимости-согласие зависеть – инстинктивен. Мы как бы говорим ребёнку: «Я готов заботиться о тебе, позволь мне быть твоими ногами. Ты можешь положиться на меня, со мной ты будешь в безопасности».

Пригласить зависеть от нас ребёнка постарше, это убедить ребёнка, что он может положиться на нас, рассчитывать на нас, может доверить нам свои проблемы и мы их решим, он ожидает нашей помощи. Мы как бы говорим ребёнку, что мы тут ради него и что это нормально, если он нуждается в нас.

Начинать заботиться о ребёнке (брать на себя ответственность за ребёнка) без его на то согласие – это порождать дальнейшие проблемы. Это касается как учителей, воспитателей, приёмных родителей, психологов, так и родителей.

Наша всеобщая озабоченность независимостью сильно нам мешает. У нас нет проблем принять зависимость младенцев, но как только ребёнок минует этот сладкий возраст, нашей основной программой воспитания становится «воспитание» независимости. Мы торопимся, что бы наши дети как можно раньше начинали самостоятельно одеваться, кушать, развлекать себя, думать за себя, решать свои проблемы. Мы радуемся их независимости, или тому, что мы понимаем под словом независимость. Нам кажется, что если мы начнём предлагать нашим детям зависеть от нас, они затормозятся в развитии, если мы поможем им в чём-то, они начнут зависеть от нас во всём.

В действительности таким поведением мы не воспитываем независимость, мы воспитываем независимость от нас. И наши дети свою нужду в привязанности и зависимости проецируют либо на другого взрослого (что в наше время происходит редко), либо (что происходит чаще всего) на своих ровесников.

Мы постоянно, тысячами разных путей, толкаем и подталкиваем наших детей быстрее вырасти, торопим их вместо того, чтобы позволить им остановиться и отдохнуть на этом пути. Вместо того, чтобы притягивать их к себе, мы отталкиваем их. А теперь представьте, если бы мы вели себя так с нашими любимыми. Как бы вы отреагировали на ухаживания со следующим посылом: «И не думай, что я помогу тебе с тем, что, по моему мнению, ты можешь сделать самостоятельно»? Вряд ли бы это поспособствовало развитию отношений. Наоборот, когда мы хотим кому-то понравиться, мы готовы помогать, нам приятно помогать человеку. Твои проблемы – мои проблемы. Мы делаем это со взрослыми, но мы отказываем в помощи нашим детям, которым действительно надо быть уверенными, что они могут на нас положиться.

Возможно, мы с такой охотой принимаем идею заботы о близком нам взрослом, потому что мы не отвечаем за его взросление и становление. Нам не нужно думать о том, как помочь ему быть независимым. И в этом наша проблема: мы на себя берём слишком много ответственности за взросление наших детей, мы забыли, что в этом поцессе у нас мощный помощник – сама природа.

Независимость – продукт взросления. Наша задача, как родителей, удовлетворять детскую потребность в зависимости. Когда мы справляемся с нашей работой по удовлетворению их потребности в зависимости, природа прекрасно справляется с их взрослением. Это похоже на то, что мы не можем сделать наших детей выше, мы просто можем обеспечивать их необходимым питанием. Когда мы забываем, что рост и взросление – естественные процессы, мы теряем перспективу. Нам страшно, что наши дети увязнут где-то по пути взросления и никогда не станут взрослыми. Мы думаем, что если мы не подтолкнём их немного, они никогда не покинут гнезда. Но люди не птицы, чем больше мы выталкиваем своих детей, тем сильнее они цепляются за нас. А если им не удаётся зацепиться за нас, то они зацепятся за кого-то другого". Из книги Гордона Ньюфелда (Gordon Neufeld)

Комментарий *Ольги Писарик* - переводчица и последователь системы Гордона Ньюфелда.

А что думаете Вы о теории привязанности? Слышали/читали?
Насколько это близко/далеко/принимаемо Вами? 
Наиболее подробно об этой теории по-русски, я нашла  статьи Ольги Писарик в ЖЖ, кои с удовольствием читаю и очень много об этом думаю.

----------


## kazangi

эту теорию я не читала, но мне это близко-близко. Давно решила для себя, что подгонять не буду ни за что, если захочет ребенок что-то сделать независимо от меня - сделает и я об этом может и не узнаю. А если пришел просить помощи - надо помочь, словом или делом или еще как... Вот у Ульки, например, с обуванием такое явно прослеживается. Кеды, тапочки и босоножки она обувает сама легко, ноги путает, но это ерунда. А кроссовки иногда просит помочь, просит или обуть ее, или подержать, чтобы не скользили, пока она сама обувает, или просит говорить что делать, а обувает полностью сама, а бывает когда ей надо - обует без проблем сама и не скажет и помощи просить не будет "обулась и пошла"))). И так во всем.

----------


## Веснушка

да, я согласна, многие торопят события и даже очень.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Открою тему, если захочется обсудить прочитанное, поделиться впечатлениями. Что угодно. Семинар опять же мне посчастливилось послушать про то, как завоевать ребенка и быть ему заботливой альфой, а не матерью ехидной родителем по требованию. Причем термин "родитель по требованию" какой емкий, мм? Это когда родитель исполняет свои обязанности, только когда ребенок ему уже указывает ему на это, в ребенке развивается альфа-комплекс. Т.е. незрелое такое родительство, по требованию. Ух, над скольким многим можно задуматься.
Собственно, где почитать Ольгу Писарик - это:
http://olgapisaryk.livejournal.com/ - ее Живой Журнал
http://alpha-parenting.livejournal.com/ - сообщество, где родители ищут и находят в себе Альфу =)
А также брошюра, доступна для скачивания, очень тонкая и где-то революционнная информация о том, что ребенок свободно развивается, когда его привязанность к родителям крепка и он чувствует себя в безопасности. 
http://freeedu.ru/modx/psixologiya-detstva

Вот от себя еще напишу, мне очень помогает этот взгляд на вопрос, с момента как я начала просто читать, стала значительно менее раздражительной к сыну, вижу в нем мальчика, которому нужна защита, а не монстра, от которого нету спаса. (а было и такое восприятие, да).

----------


## kiara

Олесик-я эту тему уже создавала - объедините тогда их что ли)))
вот - http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?...BB%D0%B4%D0%B0

----------


## olga_s

О, СПАСИБО! КАК РАЗ СЕЙЧАС ЧИТАЮ ОБ ЭТОМ))

----------


## kiara

Не рекламы ради, а исключительно пользы для!
*Девочки! *не, не так - ДЕВОЧКИ! ВНИМАНИЕ!!!!**
*Родительский портал СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО.РУ приглашает вас на практический семинар Ольги Писарик "Как быть заботливой альфой". 
Вы хотите узнать больше о теории привязанности Гордона Ньюфелда? Понять, зачем и как быть по-настоящему заботливым и ответственным родителем, особенно если ваш ребенок сам ведет себя как "альфа" и знает,"кто в доме хозяин" ? 
Познакомиться подробнее со статьями Ольги Писарик вы можете в ее авторской колонке на Сознательно.ру  и в ее Сообществе родителей для родителей "Заботливая альфа".
Будучи ученицей канадского психолога Гордона Ньюфелда (Gordon Neufeld), Ольга Писарик выступила научным редактором русского перевода его книги "Не упускайте своих детей. Почему родители должны быть важнее, чем ровесники"
Записаться на семинар можно на soznatelno@mail.ru или по телефону 8-926-132-О8-28
Стоимость двухдневногосеминара 4000 руб. Обязательна предварительная оплата на карту и запись (группа формируется).
Время проведения с 11.00-17.00, 23 и 24  июня 2012.
Реквизиты карты и адрес высылаем на почту зарегистрировавшимся участникам.* 
P.S. 23-24 это выходные, я серьезно пытаюсь вырваться на этот семинар! Может еще кто хочет? У меня, в принципе, есть возможность там эти два дня жить, но может кто захочет туда-обратно, все расходы на бензин попилим!

----------


## Амина

Плакаю.... У меня на эти дни торты((((((

----------


## kiara

Девочки, семинар будет проходить в родительской школе "Драгоценность": Москва, ул. Авиамоторная, д. 23, крыльцо с торца.
Группа формируется до 16 июня!
Я поеду, первый день экспрессом туда-обратно, второй с мужем на машине. Нет желающих в компанию?

----------


## kiara

Ну что, никто не решился ?

----------


## kiara

*Повторение семинара Ольги Писарик в Москве!
*18-19 августа в Москве пройдёт семинар Ольги Писарик "Быть заботливой альфой". 
Записаться на семинар можно по телефону 8-965-255-О2-42
Стоимость двухдневного семинара 5000 руб. (для семейной пары 8000 р.) - оплата до 8 августа.
При оплате на месте перед семинаром - 6500 руб. (для семейной пары 10500 р.) 
Время проведения с 10.00-17.00, 18 и 19 августа 2012.

Реквизиты для оплаты высылают на почту зарегистрировавшимся участникам.

Место встречи: родительская школа "Драгоценность", м. Авиамоторная., ул. Авиамоторная, д.23

ДЛЯ УЧАСТНИКОВ С ДЕТЬМИ предусмотрена отдельная комната с видео-трансляцией из основного зала.

P.S. в прошлый раз я слегла больная( в этот раз - еду. 
Есть попутчики?

----------


## Домик в деревне

> *Повторение семинара Ольги Писарик в Москве!
> *18-19 августа в Москве пройдёт семинар Ольги Писарик "Быть заботливой альфой". 
> Записаться на семинар можно по телефону 8-965-255-О2-42
> Стоимость двухдневного семинара 5000 руб. (для семейной пары 8000 р.) - оплата до 8 августа.
> При оплате на месте перед семинаром - 6500 руб. (для семейной пары 10500 р.) 
> Время проведения с 10.00-17.00, 18 и 19 августа 2012.
> 
> Реквизиты для оплаты высылают на почту зарегистрировавшимся участникам.
> 
> ...


 Оксан, ты съездила? Поделись, пожалуйста, впечатлениями. Очень интересно, как все было!

----------


## kiara

Олесь, мы с Ку в срочном порядке поехали с зубиком в Москву...занимались лечением в дни семинара..И на 4 ноября к самому Ньюфелду я не попадаю...
Видимо, не время для меня)

----------


## kiara

Девочки!!! Внимание!
Не рекламы ради ни разу, а только пользы для (от многих слышу и знаю сама, как тяжело читается Ньюфелд))))
*7 апреля в 21:00 по московскому времени Ольга Писарик проведет бесплатную онлайн-лекцию "Привязанность - психологическая утроба для взросления".* Длительность лекции - 1 час, плюс 30 минут на вопросы.
Чтобы принять участие, нужно зарегистрироваться, как и где - на страничке у Ольги. http://olgapisaryk.livejournal.com/152666.html

----------


## kiara

Давайте начнем разговор о привязанности?
Раз вопросы встречаются, значит нужны и ответы.
Приглашаю к дискуссии всех, кто придерживается не только Альфа-теории, но и является в целом сторонником гуманистического воспитания детей. А ровно и тех, кто ищет, хочет разобраться.
Только у меня просьба - если Вы считаете, что шлепнуть дитя - не есть преступление и поставить в угол ребенка 1-3-5 лет разумное ограничение его свободы и это Ваша принципиальная жизненная позиция, воздержитесь от подобных советов в данной теме.

----------


## kazangi

про вину. я не считаю, что ребенок виноват, вообще ненавижу, когда внушают чувство вины и сама стараюсь не обвинять. Ограничение свободы - ужасно звучит)) Рамки ставить надо, имхо, детям нужны границы, и им нужно, чтобы эти границы ставили родители, своим собственным примером. Т.е. если я не мучаю жуков, то и детям своим не даю, а дети мои (Улька в частности) на площадке не дала мучить жука другим детям. Как ставить рамки - получается по-разному, объясняю, или позволяю доделать, чтобы прочувствовать последствия, или отвлекаю, переключаю, или бывает за руку увожу, меняю обстановку, если совсем не получается по-другому. Из физических воздействий - вот это "за руку", защекотать, чтобы вызвать смех, ну или просто взять на руки. Угол - нет, лишать чего-то тоже нет, ну если конечно само так не случается в рез-те действий ребенка, вообще не считаю нужным наказывать, это бред, имхо, ни к чему хорошему не приводит.

----------

